# Exercise during 2WW (specifically cycling!)



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi All,

Just wondering what peoples thoughts are on this?

The clinic did say to just carry on as normal at our transfer on Saturday but I am paranoid about cycling.

My wife went swimming this morning which is fine I'd imagine but she wants to head out for a cycle tonight.  

Anyone else gone out on a bike during this wait?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Twjp, 

I would say this is the other way around. No to swimming and yes to cycling. No to swimming because of the risk of infection but I am sure that is an extremely low possibility but still possible xxx


----------



## twjp (Jan 27, 2014)

Hopeful3429 said:


> Hi Twjp,
> 
> I would say this is the other way around. No to swimming and yes to cycling. No to swimming because of the risk of infection but I am sure that is an extremely low possibility but still possible xxx


Oh dear!

GCRM specifically said that swimming would be okay after a couple of days and was good exercise! The nurse said just to take a couple of days out as a precaution because the cervix can remain open for a short time after transfer!

I won't be passing this on to my wife just in case she blames any potential bad news on her swimming.

Cheers.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Im sure she will be fine  I'm just repeating what our consultant told us. I think cycling would be a lovely distraction


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi twjp 

It's a good question.  Our clinic also says carry on as normal but not swimming due to risk of infection. It's the same clinic as hopeful. I wouldn't panic though as I imagine the risk is tiny. 

I normally do a sport that can be classed as dangerous as there's a good risk of falling. I'm proficient at the sport and hardly ever fall now, but I have taken a break anyway (and if I get a BFP will continue the break til after). I'm pretty sure I could go and I'd be absolutely fine, but if I did happen to fall and then got a BFN I'd always worry that'd be what caused it and would beat myself up. However, I'm really missing my activity and am going a little stir crazy and wondering whether I should go and just do it very gently and do the basics, I'm just not sure though.

So I guess what I'm saying is a bit of what she enjoys will prob do her good, but just maximise safety (e.g. Perhaps cycle off roads on the flat or something. That way, there's less risks and nothing to beat herself up for.  

Good luck to you both
Aurora


----------

